#ubuntu-pk 2011-05-02
<jiger> shani
<jiger> abay
<jiger> shani
#ubuntu-pk 2011-05-05
<jiger> shani
#ubuntu-pk 2016-05-06
<Kilos> hmm... chanserv isnt even here
<Kilos> no chanserv here
#ubuntu-pk 2017-05-03
<barlas> Hey
#ubuntu-pk 2017-05-07
<clach> #join ubuntu-pl
<clach> #join #ubuntu-pl
